# Sump and refill design....pic included



## kduncan (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, its not built yet, Im still in the design and planning stage. But I need you y'alls input on the design for this setup to go in my living room. Please go through it and lemme know what you think and what I should add/remove/change. This setup will allow me to filter my display tank, as well as filter my water that will be used for water changes. Ill be able to do water changes without ever using a bucket. This is a big plus since this setup will be in the family room. Since its a sump design, Ill be able to keep my filters and heaters out of the display tank for a clean look. Ok, enough blabber, Ill walk you through my filter system and water change step by step.

FILTER SYSTEM

Water will overflow into the standpipe and down to the trickle tray.
Water will trickle over my filtration media (scrubbies, Bio Balls, and sponges)
The filtered water will then pass by the heater and through a sponge filter on its way to the return pump.
The return pump will pump the filtered water through valve 3 up the return line and through the return jet in the display tank. The return jet will also feature a siphon break hole in case of a power failure.

WATER CHANGE

Turn OFF pump switch #1. This large pump will function as my return pump, as well as my drain pump.
Close Valves 2 & 3. This keeps the display tank from draining.
Open Valve 4. This opens up the drain line.
Turn ON Pump switch #1. This will pump the water thats in the sump down the drain line that runs to the sink drain in the kitchen.
Once sump has been drained to desired level, Turn OFF Pump switch #1 again.
Close Valve 4.
Now the sump is empty, the large pump is OFF, and Valves 2, 3, & 4 are closed. I need to refill the sump.
Turn ON pump switch #2. This will pump fresh water into the sump that has been sitting for a few days to decontaminate. Ill have a small air pump with an air stone inside this tank to help the decontaminate process along and aerate the water.
Once the sump has been refilled to desired level, turn pump switch #2 OFF.
Open Valves 2 & 3 and turn pump switch #1 ON. This will restart the filtration process.
Open Valve 1 to refill the Fresh Water Refill Tank. 
Close Valve 1 when desired level is reached. This water is now waiting to be used for my next water change.

Thats about it. I think I got it all. Whew! Lemme know what y'all think. Im open to constructive criticism.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You're good! Just remember to keep up with changing that filter media, or you'll have nitrates through the roof!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This looks pretty good.


----------

